
Proof of Riemann-Hypothesis - mxschumacher
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.01209
======
jepler
Probably a new entry for
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_hypothesis#Attempted_p...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_hypothesis#Attempted_proofs)
but one can always hope an attempted proof will withstand scrutiny.

